# Not authorized to Record?



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

HD Locals just came on this morning so I decided to add some shows to my list. I attempted to add Heroes HD to my list but I receive the following message:

"This Program May not record because this receiver is not currently authorized for it."

I added the program anyway but what does this message mean?


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

groove93 said:


> HD Locals just came on this morning so I decided to add some shows to my list. I attempted to add Heroes HD to my list but I receive the following message:
> 
> "This Program May not record because this receiver is not currently authorized for it."
> 
> I added the program anyway but what does this message mean?


It means Directv didn't turn on the DVR service for you. You need to call them and have them reauthorize your box. I think there may be a way to do this from Directv's website.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

groove93 said:


> HD Locals just came on this morning so I decided to add some shows to my list. I attempted to add Heroes HD to my list but I receive the following message:
> 
> "This Program May not record because this receiver is not currently authorized for it."
> 
> I added the program anyway but what does this message mean?


If you can view the HD local channel, it will record. Might reset the DVR, and try to schedule again.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

keith_benedict said:


> It means Directv didn't turn on the DVR service for you. You need to call them and have them reauthorize your box. I think there may be a way to do this from Directv's website.


DVR Service has been active Since June.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Go here and login to your account to refresh services. If that doesn't work , call D*.

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

Found the problem, When I set the Shows "Life" and "Heroes" to record, they were set to record from and NBCHD affiliate that I don't receive. That same day my Locals became Available in HD so I guess the guide chose the wrong channel. Tried to watch "Life" tonight and a "Checking for Authorization" message appeared on the screen. Looked at the info and it was Channel 87 or something like that. I checked my Recording settings and "Life" was set to record on Friday Nights on the right channel, and Monday night on the wrong channel.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

You need to delete those SL’s setup on the channels you no longer get and create new SL’s on the new local channels. The HR2x won’t automatically look for the same SL’s on a different channel.


----------

